# MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2011)

To our SMF family!

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!

Judy & Al


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 16, 2011)

Back atcha!! (pic is from our first wedding anniversary, but it's the only one I had with raised glasses)


----------



## papagreer (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Al! Back at you and Judy. You love that steel reserve don't you ;) Hope everyone has a happy and merry. 

Best,

Chros


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> Back atcha!! (pic is from our first wedding anniversary, but it's the only one I had with raised glasses)




WOW 1st anniversary, that's awesome. We just celebrated our 46th in Sept.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2011)

Let me wish all SMF members a "Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year" 

and always remember my motto....      

 "DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE"...   you might hit a bump and spill your drink..      :newyear:


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2011)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone!!!*

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm gonna keep bumping this until all you guys see it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Al, Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 20, 2011)

Marry Christmas to you and Judy my all your wishes came true

Ahron & anat


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## big andy a (Dec 20, 2011)

Al,

Thanks for all the advice and recipes you provide.  

All the best to you, Judy and a the entire SMF community in this holiday season.

I even gave my avatar a holiday theme!

Curt & Anne.


----------



## bigcase (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all you guys as well!! 

Thanks to all of you and this wonderful forum for adding more joy to my family's holidays.

This is such a great community here, I am happy I get to be a part of it.

I hope all of you and your families have a great holiday season!!

Ryno


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas from the Scarbelly family

                                                     Gary and Kathy


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

Man Gary you clean up pretty good!

Merry Christmas to you & Kathy!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man Gary you clean up pretty good!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you & Kathy!




Thanks Al - and to you and Judy as well -


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

My Grandson is here & my Son just called & he will be here for Christmas too. Life is good!


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 23, 2011)

Marry Xmas from the tyo family


----------

